# ? About tilt knitting machine stand



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

Will the Bond sweater machine fit on one of the tilt knitting machine stands? I need to get my machine off of the kitchen table. I need something that doesn't take up a lot of room and can be pushed against the wall when not in use.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

A design like this would likely be a much better option for your machine;
http://store.dknits.com/pd_universal_knitting_machine_stand.cfm
a similar table could be made from materials at your local hardware store. If you search for knitting machine tables on this forum you will see many nice ideas.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

I use an Ironing bnoard for my Bond as it is so light.


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

I like the universal table but the price is a lot more than i want to pay. An ironing board is a great idea! I may even have one stuffed in the back of a closet somewhere.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

My son made me a table for just the Bond so I can leave it in one spot and when not in use it is put against the wall. I love it.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

RhondaStech said:


> I like the universal table but the price is a lot more than i want to pay. An ironing board is a great idea! I may even have one stuffed in the back of a closet somewhere.


A similar table can be made from materials from your local hardware store for considerably less. Some have made nice sturdy tables for around $30.00. 
Here's one;
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54606-1.html


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

WHat a lovely table your son made for you. WHat a good son.

I ave some of the DKnits tables but he had a shelf that screwed onto the back. He doesn't show it in the picture.
I would ask him about it if anyone is interested in it.


cathy47 said:


> My son made me a table for just the Bond so I can leave it in one spot and when not in use it is put against the wall. I love it.


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

cathy47 said:


> My son made me a table for just the Bond so I can leave it in one spot and when not in use it is put against the wall. I love it.


Your son did a fantastic job. Really nice having the shelves to store everything. My SIL does a lot of woodwork. I will have to show him the picture and see if he can build something like it. Would be a nice Mother's Day gift!!


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

KateWood said:


> RhondaStech said:
> 
> 
> > I like the universal table but the price is a lot more than i want to pay. An ironing board is a great idea! I may even have one stuffed in the back of a closet somewhere.
> ...


I will check out Home Depot for the lega this weekend. I checked Menards and all they had were the bigger legs for a full size table


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> My son made me a table for just the Bond so I can leave it in one spot and when not in use it is put against the wall. I love it.


Cathy, I love the table that your son made for your Bond. Would it be possible for him to share how he made the table and where to purchase the materials? I would very much appreciate it. Thank you. Edith


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Rhonda, as others already advised, you'd need a flat table for your Bond knitting machine. The Bond's plastic bed needs adequate balance and stability in which the typical metal frame stand, made for the metal bed knitting machines, wouldn't be able to deliver.

If you're going to purchase the legs and place a top over or even if you're going to build one, make sure that the table is leveled. Otherwise, you will have problems knitting with the Bond.


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Cathy47
Could I get a pattern of your knitting table that your son build for you?

Thank You
Michael
Reed City, Michigan


----------

